# July Shrimp Meeting @ ShrimpFever's Store!



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

This should be a great event! Who's all going?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

there has been about 5 people who has confirmed to come!
everyone wants to win the EBI Shrimp Kit! 

Tommy


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Wish I could be sure I'll be there, but I won't know until the day whether I can be or not. Hope so.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

One week to go. Please bring a chair if you have one or we may be short.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

This is the day folks.


----------

